# Shche ne vmerla Ukrayina (Ukraine National Anthem)



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Shche ne vmerla Ukrayina
(Ukraine National Anthem: "Ukraine has not yet perished")

Composer: Mykhailo Mykhailovych Verbytsky (1815 - 1870)

"Shche ne vmerla Ukrainy i slava, i volia" (Ukrainian: Ще не вмерла України і слава, і воля, pronounced [ˈʃt͡ʃɛ nɛ ˈu̯mɛrlɐ ʊkrɐˈjinɪ i ˈslɑwɐ i ˈwɔlʲɐ], lit. 'The glory and freedom of Ukraine has not yet perished'), also known by its official title of "State Anthem of Ukraine" (Державний Гімн України, Derzhavnyi Himn Ukrainy) or by its shortened form "Shche ne vmerla Ukrainy" (Ще не вмерла України, lit. 'Ukraine has not yet perished'), is the national anthem of Ukraine. It is one of the state symbols of the country.

The lyrics constitute a slightly modified version of the first stanza of a patriotic poem written in 1862 by the poet Pavlo Chubynsky, a prominent ethnographer from Kyiv. In 1863, Mykhailo Verbytsky, a western Ukrainian composer and Greek-Catholic priest, composed music to accompany Chubynsky's text. The first choral performance of the piece was at the Ukraine Theatre in Lviv, in 1864.

I made a simple arrangement on guitar to support Ukrainians's huge resistance efforts to deter the invasion.


----------

